# question??



## cannabis037 (Feb 21, 2009)

i just started growing hydroponically and im relatively new at this. my greatest fears is algae problems. what are the probabilities of algae problems on a homemade hydro??  heres my setup. any help would be appreciated! thank you in advance.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 21, 2009)

Its kinda hard to tell, but it looks like your reservoir is a clear tub. Do not let any light into your reservoir. Either cover the tub with reflective duct tape, (not the grey tape), or get yourself one of those dark colored rubbermaid roughneck storage containers.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 21, 2009)

*keep the tops of your medium covered to stop light penetrating ,,algae needs light and moistness to grow *


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 22, 2009)

the plastic container you see isn't the rez, but the rez is clear. i have read somewhere that you can add hydrogen peroxide in the rez along w/ the nutes to preven algae. is this true?? and do algae appear most of the time?? oh and how much root space is needed for whitewidows and skunks? i was planning to stick them in a 6'' diameter pots w/ hydroton after they sprout and let them grow. is this ok?? one more question how do exactly use the 3 part general hydroponic flora nutes? do i use all three in the beginning? or 2 and one for flower? thank you in advance.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure about adding hydrogen peroxide to the res to prevent algae growth. In my opinion, it would be easier and less of a headache to keep light from entering your reservoir period.

Algae WILL appear, no question, if there is light any light whatsoever in the reservoir.

As for root space, how will you be getting water to your plants? Ebb/flow? Drip system? How do you plan to set up your flowering room?

For your flora nutes use this schedule for feeding. 
hXXp://www.hydroponics.net/learn/weekly_feeding_program_flora.asp


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

> i have read somewhere that you can add hydrogen peroxide in the rez along w/ the nutes to preven algae. is this true??


Some people do that. They also sell special stuff at hydro store or online. 





> and do algae appear most of the time??


If you allow light to enter your reservoir or any piping you will have algae   





> oh and how much root space is needed for whitewidows and skunks? i was planning to stick them in a 6'' diameter pots w/ hydroton after they sprout and let them grow. is this ok??


I grow 1 plant in one 5 gallon bucket.


> one more question how do exactly use the 3 part general hydroponic flora nutes? do i use all three in the beginning? or 2 and one for flower?


I use all 3 at one. GH 3 part is easy. example for veg phase...3 ml grow-2 ml micro-1ml bloom...for transition example..2ml grow-2ml micro-2ml bloom...for flowering an example might be 1ml grow.- 2 ml micro.-3 ml bloom. For finishing maybe a 0 ml grow ..- 3 ml micro and 6 ml bloom.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

im a dirt grower  sorry..but my bubble cloners are light proof..either get a dark colored res  ar as other has stated tape/paint the container..Good luck my friend and keep us posted


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2009)

I use Electric tape. Makes it purtty too. 
Bro,,just cover it where no light gets in,,its very easy. Why invite or fight the problem with clear containers and Peroxide?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2009)

You absolutely positively must have a container that does not let light in.  I can't quite figure out how your set up is supposed to work, but you are going to have to have the rockwool covered with something (hydrotron) to prevent algae from growing on the rockwool also.

The directions on how to use the GH 3 part nutes is on the bottle.  Just use about 1/2 of what they recommend unless your plants tell you they need more.

Please post all images here rather than linking to other sites.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 22, 2009)

if that plastic container isnt the res what is it im very curious to know what you are using it for?


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 22, 2009)

hahaha thank you so much for the help. i'm using a drip method for veg and going to use ebb and flow method for flower. i'm going to just cover the rez with black tape. the plastic container you see is for the water that drips from the rockwool (it drains it back to the rez). if the rez is covered, will the clear plastic drain case have algae too? oo and they finally sprouted! haha


----------



## Real78 (Feb 22, 2009)

You need to cover your top fam, make sure no light gets threw.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 22, 2009)

i would say yes any light on water will cause algae


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok i finally set the drip system thank you for all the help. more questions to come soon. lol. i'll keep new photos posted.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2009)

I still don't quite understand how it works, but you do not really want _anything_ in your system exposed to light or you will have algae--rockwool, roots, drain lines, res...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Feb 28, 2009)

it was  my understanding, that the peroxide additive was for this h202 oxygen molicule that prevents root rot and promotes healthy growth,so you might end up with some real healthy algea!!! i always read all the  reading for newbies at the beggining of the different threads, and there's about a hours worth of reading from some guy i think it was jj scorpio, it was just wierd, thats my initials and i got a stinger, so i remembered it, but u might look this guy up, he was pretty right on with simplistic explanations. I'm a dirt farmer, but that might help you.


----------



## D3 (Mar 4, 2009)

The light might be the cause, probably is. I have used peroxide for years. Dont use too much. I have never had an algea problem. I think it's because of the peroxide. It will also help you from getting root problem such as: slime which is an algea. rust which is another form of growth or browning which is caused sometimes by your water being too hot. All which can cause nute lockdown. It will also add needed oxygen to the water.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 4, 2009)

okok i havent been here for couple of days. big update. 4 out of 5 of my skunks are doing well and healthy (hope they are girls!) and 5 of my female WW are doing even better! as you all know this is my first grow and i'm happy and content right now lol. hps skunk; cfl WW


----------



## LC__ (Mar 8, 2009)

cannabis037 said:
			
		

> i just started growing hydroponically and im relatively new at this. my greatest fears is algae problems. what are the probabilities of algae problems on a homemade hydro?? heres my setup. any help would be appreciated! thank you in advance.


 


ay got a question? when i start them off in the cubes do have to have the cube firm so its no moven around cuz the baskes i have them in is a lil too big should i feel the space with sum then or does it not matter


----------



## LC__ (Mar 8, 2009)

hey can u gime sum advice


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive been reading a lot about micro cultures, and their use in hydroponics to increase root health and vitality.  

H202 would kill everything, all the good bacteria/fungi, and all the bad.  This would expose them to the possibility to be introduced to new growth.  Id save that till you find a real problem.

Someone suggested I didnt need to cover my rockwool cubes, and I dont plan on it.  Ive kept them pretty dry so far, but if it gets to be a problem, might just throw some guano on top of it.

Just get new containers, make sure they are completely light proof, and get some bacterial cultures.  Theyll eat up the algae, and make your roots healthier.  

Im gonna do some more reading on guano/castings and different sugar supplements to increase root health and fight diseases.  If youre interested, ill let ya know what I find/end up doing.


----------

